# Chewing, Cages and Duct Tape



## theAfanc (Aug 29, 2014)

Ok. So my bigger boy chewed a hole in the plastic tray of the cage and got out. I taped it up and he chewed through the tape. I used wood and lots of tape to seal it off again but he has been eating the tape to try to escape and now he has the little one eating it too.

I feel as though duct tape is not healthy for them and I don't know how else to fix the cage. I have them sectioned off so they can't get to it now but I am freaking out. There are so many things in there that they are allowed to chew on, why are they only chewing the duct tape!? And how ca I fix the cage?


----------



## Jess <3 (Jan 23, 2014)

My rats chewed through their cage too, i taped wire mesh over the hole. Put the duct tape on the outside of the cage tray not the inside so they can't chew it.


----------



## inod3 (Jun 13, 2014)

Depending on where the hole is, I'd either try attaching some hardware cloth or a piece of acrylic (think plexiglass). You can drill holes in the cage (and acrylic) and then secure it with zip ties.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

Yikes, sounds like your boys might be a bit bored in the cage. Do they have any toys to chew on? I've seen people mention nylabones (found in the dog section at the pet store) for chewing and I use apple wood twigs, toilet paper rolls and old boxes to keep mine from chewing anything they're not supposed to. I hope you can get the problem resolved soon. Best of luck!


----------



## Trenix (Aug 30, 2013)

Rats are rodents, so expect them to chew through practically they can put their mouth on. My rats used to try and chew through my cage and it took them months to give up. So I would recommend getting a new cage or closing it up with something that’s made out of metal.


----------



## ratbasket (Apr 26, 2014)

You might want to get a cage that has a metal base if you decide to get a new one. Petco's Rat Manor is all metal, though the doors are really small which is the most begrudged thing about this cage.


----------



## theAfanc (Aug 29, 2014)

So, I moved the tray inside the wire bars and that stopped them.

I do have tons of stuff for them to eat on. I think things are getting better!

Thanks everyone


----------



## Selz (Oct 11, 2014)

I've started keeping all the small boxes and toilet paper rolls I can get my hands on. I out some regular food in, close them up, and either secure them to the cage walls, or pop them in different places on the shelves. The boys see to enjoy searching out the boxes, and chewing them open for the food. Gives them something permitted to chew, and working out how to get to some of the boxes entertains them too.


----------



## Dan203 (Jul 10, 2014)

Man Buddy chewed two large holes in the end table next to the couch this morning. They had previously nibbled a little on the legs, but that's it. This time he took two big chunks out of the edge of the top. I give them sticks and wood toys in their cage to chew on, and those lava ledges and blocks, so I'm not sure why he felt compelled to chew on the end table. The weird thing is we also have 3 stools in that room, which are also wood, and none of them have ever chewed on them. But I just got this end table a few weeks ago and they chewed the legs immediately and now the top. Must be the type of wood or something. Not sure what makes it so enticing.


----------

